# Can you unlock shaders from ASUS 6950 DCII 2GB?



## Kazzukki (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi there! This is my first post so here it goes!

I've just bought ASUS HD 6950 Direct*CU*II. I saved (exported) it's BIOS with GPU-Z and opened it with RBE. I went to the last tab "Additional features" and enabled the option "Unlock 6950 -> 6970" by clicking "6970 shader count". I saved the modified BIOS and flashed it with WinFlash to the card. Everything went fine and i rebooted my PC as the WinFlash suggested.

Problem is, that when I now open GPU-Z, it still shows only *1408* shaders. Shouldn't the "Shaders-field" now say "1536 Unified" instead of 1408? When i save the new updated BIOS and load it to RBE, the "Unlock 6950 -> 6070" option is at "6970 shader count", where it should be after "unlocking".

I did the flashing while ATI/AMD/ASUS GPU-drivers were installed to my PC. Sould I remove the drivers and then re-install then to update the "real" shader count or did I do something wrong at the flashing process? And secondly, is ASUS 6950 DCII really even unlockable?


----------



## erocker (Jun 1, 2011)

I always flash with the drivers uninstalled. It is quite possible though that your card just might not take the flash.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 1, 2011)

Iss there any way to tell when your card was manufactured? They might have fixed the "problem" already.


----------



## Kazzukki (Jun 1, 2011)

silkstone said:


> Iss there any way to tell when your card was manufactured? They might have fixed the "problem" already.









thats all i got for now... I just took the box to basement and I'am not going to bring it back now  The bios is dated back to 2010/12/22 if it helps at any possible way...


----------



## jaxternikus (Jun 12, 2011)

I got the same model of GPU and didn't had any problems while unlocking shaders but from what i seen on your GPU-Z ss it shows diferent name than on mine. Overclocking have been done using just asus smart doctor checking option called overclocking range enchancment and then with cc overdive.
Here is mine ss:




And here is bios modded by me and unmodded one, thought i think on your card unlocking wont be possible.

p.s. sorry for grammar mistakes but english is not my native language


----------



## Kazzukki (Jun 13, 2011)

jaxternikus said:


> I got the same model of GPU and didn't had any problems while unlocking shaders but from what i seen on your GPU-Z ss it shows diferent name than on mine. Overclocking have been done using just asus smart doctor checking option called overclocking range enchancment and then with cc overdive.
> Here is mine ss:
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/06/11/d5z.png
> And here is bios modded by me and unmodded one, thought i think on your card unlocking wont be possible.
> ...



Sorry mate! That modded BIOS that you send didn't unlock my BIOS. I thing that I just have to swallow the ugly, pitty and sad truth!


----------



## jaxternikus (Jun 13, 2011)

It was still worth trying. Seams you where bit unlucky with yours, but it is still nice GPU.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 13, 2011)

Did you reinstall drivers?

The first two cards I flashed required a driver reinstall to show the shaders, and they were original reference models. My third one didn't require a reinstall but I did it anyway. It only takes 5 minutes to reinstall and reboot twice.


----------



## BlackPrapor (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info about reinstalling the drivers! =) That fixed my problems for good. Here what I've done: 
1.uninstall all ATI/AMD drivers 
2.Reboot. 
3. Mod your own BIOS with RBE and save it. 
4. Load the modded BIOS and flash your card with it.
5.Reboot.
6.Install fresh ATI/AMD drivers.
7.Reboot.
8.Run GPU-Z and post your successful unlock screenshot here! =)


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 14, 2011)

Sweet bro! That's a good feeling getting those extra shaders for free isn't it? Heheh. The first card I unlocked I was like "HONEY COME LOOK AT THIS!!!" and she was like "that's nice. i have no idea what this is" then I was like "GET BACK IN THE KITCHEN AND MAKE ME A PIE"


----------



## BlackTTC6 (Jun 16, 2011)

jaxternikus said:


> It was still worth trying. Seams you where bit unlucky with yours, but it is still nice GPU.



Isn't it only like a 7% performance advantage of the 6970 over the 6950 clock for clock? Your not missing that much plus you have an amazing card


----------



## discy (Jul 3, 2011)

jaxternikus said:


> I got the same model of GPU and didn't had any problems while unlocking shaders but from what i seen on your GPU-Z ss it shows diferent name than on mine. Overclocking have been done using just asus smart doctor checking option called overclocking range enchancment and then with cc overdive.
> Here is mine ss:
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/06/11/d5z.png
> And here is bios modded by me and unmodded one, thought i think on your card unlocking wont be possible.
> ...



Your bios worked great for me . (Asus 6950 DirectCUII 2GB)
I benchmarked before and after with ShaderToyMark and got about 3.5% improvement.. gpuz shows the shaders are unlocked =).

I included your bios in the automatic install package from tpu for easy installation: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XVNFDHJ0 

Next: Physx unlock on AMD cards .


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 3, 2011)

BlackTTC6 said:


> Isn't it only like a 7% performance advantage of the 6970 over the 6950 clock for clock? Your not missing that much plus you have an amazing card



its a free 7% performance gain, so why not?


----------



## grandpatzer (Aug 19, 2011)

doesn't unlocking void the warranty?

unless able to reflash original bios to the card?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 19, 2011)

thats true but if you keep the original bios safe and sound how would they ever know you flashed it in the first place? the answer is they wont, so no one cares.


----------



## grandpatzer (Aug 19, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> thats true but if you keep the original bios safe and sound how would they ever know you flashed it in the first place? the answer is they wont, so no one cares.



if the card breaks to a point of not be able to flash the original bios.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 19, 2011)

you can force the bios flash with ATI flash or w.e using certain commands long as you have another gpu like a PCI or onboard etc if it screws up you can force flash an original bios so again moot point.


----------



## qubit (Aug 19, 2011)

1536 - 1408 = 128. It sounds like you've lost a cluster or two. Do any cards have 1408 shaders?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 19, 2011)

the 6950 is 1408 lol
6970 is 1536 there not even groups like the 5850-5870 of 1440 and 1600


----------



## qubit (Aug 19, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> *the 6950 is 1408 lol*
> 6970 is 1536 there not even groups like the 5850-5870 of 1440 and 1600





Kazzukki said:


> Problem is, that when I now open GPU-Z, it still shows only 1408 shaders.



Oh duh! I feel like an idiot.


----------



## blu3flannel (Aug 19, 2011)

This tutorial shows you exactly what to do. It worked for me; it'll hopefully work for you.


----------



## Wraithbone (Aug 20, 2011)

I can confirm its possible to unlock the shaders! - mine are unlocked now!


----------



## Wraithbone (Sep 9, 2011)

well.. i have had 2 now for crossfire. One unlocked. The other didnt  You might just be unlucky.


----------

